# Surfside hook removal. (warning, ouch)



## Ryan Y

Might be a new theme....

My brothers first trip to hatty was the other day. He decided he wanted to troll some lures outside the bar for spanish, but before leaving the beach, he got this Yozuri Deep Diver embedded in his foot.










The hard part was cutting the hooks to move them through.





































I thought he should run down the beach to see how good he could fight foul hooked (JJ)

He didnt want to leave thebeach at all and never complained one bit.


----------



## Too Busy

YEOWWWW It hurts to look at that.


----------



## rob762

I'm not going to ask how he hooked himself like that.

Geez - that hurts to look at.


----------



## .308

Shoestring or something similar works wonders. It is still going to hurt like you know what. 

If you can push on the area where the hook barb is to make the area as fat as you can, a friend or someone else can use a shoestring around the hook point to pull the hook out with 1 quick motion. The pressure applied to make the area fat, helps the barb to be able to pass back out thru its original hole. I had a Spinner bait slip while trying to "super tighten" a knot. Needless to say Murphy's Law took over and I buried a very big hook down to my thumb bone and then it angled off. A very experienced fisherman in our group calmly unlaced one of his shoes, told me what he was going to do, what I would need to do and in about 10 seconds it was all over. I even fished the next day. I have used the same trick on treble hooks.

Good luck


----------



## CrawFish

It hurt me listening to the story the other day, now with the picture... Y'all SENC boys are as crazy as us A/C guys.  That doesn't look as bad as my buddy Garth sunburn on his feet.


----------



## Ryan Y

*Haha*



CrawFish said:


> It hurt me listening to the story the other day, now with the picture... Y'all SENC boys are as crazy as us A/C guys.  That doesn't look as bad as my buddy Garth sunburn on his feet.


Or Ian Running through the hot coals last year.


----------



## wild sidearm

there was one time i was fishin with good ol clyde off roadanthe pier and the guy got the same treble hung in the same spot on both hands. we use the string method as well.... never flinched, took the blue that was caught on the king rig and put him back out


----------



## thebeachcaster

*Now where are we going to put this extra bait while you paddle out?*

Man Ryan, your bro is a tough one! He kept fishing like it never happened. I remember Ian and the coals...wow. Funny how even the not-so-funny memories can be funny....had a blast...


----------



## uncdub13

i bet that felt great.


----------



## RuddeDogg

CRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn......


----------



## basstardo

RuddeDogg said:


> CRINGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn......


Yep.  That's the second post I've seen where someone hooked themselves. Fortunately, I've never had it happen, knock on wood.


----------



## Cdog

basstardo said:


> Yep.  That's the second post I've seen where someone hooked themselves. Fortunately, I've never had it happen, knock on wood.


You keep fishing them mirror lures and it will.


----------



## Capt Kurt

As long as he was on the lure I would have cast him out a couple of times.....


----------



## rsieminski

What # test was he caught on?
How long did it take to get him in?

As a kid I was hooked once in the bottom side of the end of my finger with a treble. I had to have the ER take it out, as I bro could not push it through my nail, hard as that SOB tried. We did not know the shoestring trick back then.


----------



## dmaaero

If i ever get a hook in me i hope your close by, you did a very clean job of removing that one. I thought you were a fireman, you sure your not a medic


----------



## 13lbflounder

Holy Chit. Man! lol. I bet he is sore today. I'd a had to been a double fisted Budweiser guzzler in that situation.


----------



## 13lbflounder

Looking at it again. I bet his mama would be proud he had just had a pedicure. Ya never know when you might snag a treble hook between your toes and have them photographed for posting on a surf fishin forum. That would REALLY suck.


----------



## Fireline20

I hooked myself once in the thumb. I wasn't surf fishing I was trout fishing on the Chattooga river in upstate sc. It was not a treble but small bait holder hook. The barb was buried deep and I was alone and I just could not bring myself to push it through on my own (i tried but i got weezie each time) :--|

So I did the manly thing:redface:, I drove my self to the nearest emergency room and had them do it with local anathesia. 

Luckly I had met my med deductable and it only cost me about $25


----------



## stealneal

let me tell you what...spring break this year in Palm Beach i hooked myself in the hand pretty bad, with a king still on the rig. No where down there accepted my insurance so I had to push the treble hook though the rest of my hand...which took like 3hours, then cut off the barb and pull the rest of the hook out backwards. Needless to say, I was told i looked like I was gonna pass out due to the pain.


----------

